
Open Sorcerers: Can You Rid Us of Emperor Zuck? - okket
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/14/open_saucers_who_will_rid_us_of_emperor_zuck/
======
Nomentatus
Network effect - until public utilities such as Facebook are regulated as
such, nada.

Our ancestors recognized the railway networks effects, and legislated
interoperability - including standard railway gauges. We are not so wise, and
have forgotten much.

------
tracker1
Diaspora... never got off the ground. Honestly, there's room for something
that works around decentralized email accounts and/or keybase.io which could
allow for work combined with WebRTC + data channels.

In the end, the work needed isn't or won't be done, because any corporate
interests that can make this work would want to own the system that it works
under.

------
kermittd
Reading now...the title is awesome!

